# Handed In notice- Now What



## jeny (20 May 2008)

I have handed in my notice to my employers last friday. And they immediately started to look for someone else( i felt hurt but i guess it has to be done)

Anyway my boss called my in this morning to tell me they had lots of c/v in and they where interviewing already and basically he gave me one last chance to withdraw in resignation bofore things got far in the recruitment side!

Now me being a completely over emmotional person that i am started crying after i left his office as he is putting so much doubt in my head, I have a good job here good wages close to home flexible bosses (sales/admin) etc im Moving to a job with less wages further away that i know nothing about but long term if im good will be agreat for me *(accountign practice) .

Im so confused and starting to worry if i have made the right shoice?

Im also worried as i think my CV and interview may have ket my new employer to believe i had more experience than i do and im scared il get sacked and be jobless and have left a real good job!

God i worry!

Any anyone help bar telling me to chill out which i really need to do!


----------



## z103 (20 May 2008)

why did you leave?


----------



## Purple (20 May 2008)

Change is never easy, I can't really offer any advice but to say that when you look back on your life it's better to regret the things that you have done rather than those you have not.


----------



## PM1234 (20 May 2008)

Hi Jeny,

Totally agree with Purple. I think most people who were reasonably happy in a current role have similar feelings. Its partly fear of the unknown. Just look at some of the facts. 

a) You were obviously good at your current job if your current employer asked you to reconsider which suggests you'll be good in your new job too.
b) You wouldn't have started to look for another job if you were entirely happy where you were.
c) You got the job you wanted with better longterm opportunities.

Onwards and upwards................!!!


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

jeny said:


> I have handed in my notice to my employers last friday. And they immediately started to look for someone else( i felt hurt but i guess it has to be done)


What on earth did you expect them to do!?!


----------



## Purple (20 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What on earth did you expect them to do!?!


 LOL   It had to be said.


----------



## Vanilla (20 May 2008)

Hey Jeny, you've basically described the thought process of just about everybody who leaves one job for another. It's a five stage process. First is the annoying itch you have to quit the job, second is the quitting followed immediately by horrendous doubt about whether you have made the right decision, stage three is the 'I'm a fraud and will soon be found out in new job', stage four rapidly moves on to stage fright and a few weeks of living on your nerves in new job. Finally acceptance and wonder at why you didnt leave first job sooner completes the process. Soon back to step one again...or for some people this might take a while.


----------



## eileen alana (20 May 2008)

Jeny - Go for it and the very best of luck in your new job. If you stay in your current job you may regret it later.  I remember reading a quote somewhere that went like this: "_If you always do what you've always done then you'll get what you have always got_". Change can be good as well as daunting, you'll learn new skills to add to your existing ones as well as getting the opportunity to meet new people.


----------



## sam h (20 May 2008)

> I have a good job here good wages close to home flexible bosses (sales/admin) etc im Moving to a job with less wages further away that i know nothing about but long term if im good will be agreat for me *(accountign practice) .


 
Everyone worries when there is such a big change on the cards.  At least your employer is giving you the opportunity to have a rethink before you make such a big step.  You say your current job has alot going for it (flexible, close to home & better paid) - is there any career opportunity with them if you were to take a course or expand your areas of responsibility? Flexibility and proxmity are alot to walk away from especially if you have kids or family commitment !
You also say there are opportunities with the new job....if you do a good job. What qualifies a good job - have they given you clear criteria of how your career will progress and over what time-frame?  Will they send you on courses & guarenteed pay rises as you hit key goals.  Employers often promise the sun, moon & stars to get good employees....not much different to you up-selling your own skillset to get the job.
The grass may be green....then again it may not!  Take off you emotional hat & use this last minute opportunity to review your options


----------



## MandaC (20 May 2008)

Jeny, sometimes you have to take a step back to take a step forward.  

It's the fear of the unknown that is getting to you and thats why you are being over emotional.  Vanilla gave some good advice in that we all go through those stages.  

I am in a similar situation in that I am job hunting, but for me it is a forced process in that our office is closing.  I have had the opportunity of working with a fantastic firm for the past six years and a gentleman and scholar is the only way I can describe my boss.  I cant imagine how I am going to feel on my last day! 

If you have a chance to get a qualification that would ultimately earn you a bigger salary and flexibility with future work choices,  I would advise you to go for it.


----------



## Mpsox (21 May 2008)

Look on the bright side, you've proven to yourself that you can go out and get another job, so if this new one doesn't work out, move on, after all you'll have done it before


----------



## jeny (21 May 2008)

Thanks, for the point of help. I guess i do fear the unknown. 

To say im irrational for feeling a little sad to see my employers replacing me i think is a little over the top. Of course i know they need to replace me, however i have been in the company for a very long time and have built a very strong personal bond with both my employers and it saddens me deeply to be leaving here. So i think im within my right to feel a little sad at the thought of someone new taking me place.


To answer other questions, i am studien to be an accountant, and without the nesessary experience and apply the techniques i am learning i can not get my qualification and the last 2 years of being away from my family will all be in vain. 
I like working here, im leaving as i am frustrated and not being able to do the accounting im learning.

 I may be jumping the gun a little but i guess its to late to turn the clock back now.

I like the 5 steps though! lets just hope thats true!!!


----------



## Soldier (21 May 2008)

maybe she was hoping that he would offer her more wages and ask her to stay straight away rather than look for a new person right away. 

im sure you have your reasons for leaving so go for it and the best of luck. it might be the best thing you do


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2008)

jeny said:


> To say im irrational for feeling a little sad to see my employers replacing me i think is a little over the top. Of course i know they need to replace me, however i have been in the company for a very long time and have built a very strong personal bond with both my employers and it saddens me deeply to be leaving here. So i think im within my right to feel a little sad at the thought of someone new taking me place.


You said that you felt hurt because they started looking for a replacement immediately after you handed in your notice. That makes absolutely no sense to me. What did you expect them to do? Try to convince you to stay and assume the risk that they could be left in the lurch with nobody to take over once your notice period had expired?





jeny said:


> I have handed in my notice to my employers last friday. And they immediately started to look for someone else( i felt hurt but i guess it has to be done)


----------



## MandaC (21 May 2008)

Again, totally understand why you feel sad at the thought of someone doing YOUR job.

If you have the ability and opportunity to pursue your accounting career, there is no reason why you should not do it.  To stay somewhere, although you are happy with salary, conditions, etc at the moment is restricting your future growth career wise.  Question is - does it really matter?

It's really a horses for courses type dilemma.  If you are happy with your salary, conditions, etc and would be happy to stay in that position going forward, then by all means stay.  What would happen if the company closed?  Would you get the same salary and conditions somewhere else or would you have to take a pay cut. Or possibly have to accept that you have reached a ceiling in your earnings now!

If you feel that you personally are happy to take a small (ok maybe large) step back now to secure better long term options then go for it.

There is really no right or wrong answer, it is down to the individual, some people are happy with jobs, some people want careers.


----------



## Flax (21 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - I don't get it because I don't think that you are explaining it clearly. Just to clarify I can understand why somebody might experience sadness/doubts/anxiety on resigning from a long held post and facing into changes (somewhat) unknown. I simply cannot understand why anybody would "feel hurt" because their employer kicked off the recruitment process to hire a replacement member of staff on foot of the individual's resignation.


 
I think it might be a woman thing 

My old flatmate started crying when I advertised her room after she told me she was moving out. She didn't speak to me for the rest of the month...!

Jeny: You'll be grand. There was a reason you gave your notice. Trust yourself.


----------



## jeny (21 May 2008)

Well it could be a woman thing your right. 

But i never said i was annoyed they went looking for someone else, i completely understand that! Its a key role in the company and i understand they want to fill it as soon as possible there is a lot to learn before i go. My point was when your grow to be friends with your employers on a personal leverl, its difficult to see then extremely mad at you and to literally ring the recruitment company less than 10 mins after i handed in my notice hurt me. I understand why they did it, but none the less. 

Anyway besides all that, I do hope ive made the right chioice! I guess all will be revealed in 4 weeks time! If im back ringing up for a job.!


----------



## sam h (21 May 2008)

> To answer other questions, i am studien to be an accountant, and without the nesessary experience and apply the techniques i am learning i can not get my qualification and the last 2 years of being away from my family will all be in vain.
> I like working here, im leaving as i am frustrated and not being able to do the accounting im learning.



There's your answer - you NEED to move to further your career.  Have a good night out with your collegues & move onto bigger & better things!  Good luck


----------



## Carpenter (21 May 2008)

Jeny, you're stepping outside your "comfort zone", you are naturally having some feelings of uncertainty, doubt, fear of failure etc, this is normal enough I would think, except for those (few) of the population who are lucky enough to enjoy excellent levels of self belief and have very high self esteem, I imagine.

I've just made some significant career changes myself quite recently and although intially daunting the change has been very positive, you are in the driving seat!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 May 2008)

Folks

I have deleted all posts which do not deal with the original question. 

If you don't like the advice being given to a poster by ClubMan or by anyone else, just ignore it or offer your own advice.

It is of no use to the OP to start a side-show attacking other posters.

If you feel that a poster is breaking the Posting Guidelines, then use the Report Post facility. That is the little red triangle on the top of each post. 

Brendan


----------

